# Xd .40sc



## Jonathan926 (Oct 7, 2011)

I'm looking to buy an XD .40 SC for CC. How does everybody like there XD? Any thoughts? Does anybody carry?
Thanks


----------



## bman505 (Feb 26, 2011)

I love mine! I have both the xd sc and the XDm compact in 40 cal. Trust them with my life! Hey have never failed me, accurate, easy to clean and a great gun for the price. Hope this helps


----------



## Jonathan926 (Oct 7, 2011)

Do you carry them? How's it feel if you do?


----------



## ptco911 (Feb 19, 2012)

I have a xd sc .40 cal. I find the weapon shoots and handles well. Will be my CC weapon.


----------



## PcolaIrish (Jan 24, 2012)

So far, no malfunctions, easy to strip and clean, and a lot of fun to shoot. I thought the .40 in the sc may have a lot of kick, but this is a great shooting gun, ESPECIALLY for a subcompact.


----------



## Overkill0084 (Nov 28, 2010)

I like my XD40SC. It is accurate & reliable. 
FWIW, with full throttle ammo they can be a bit of a handful. Not horrible or unmanageable, but certainly tiresome. I find they become "work" rather than fun, fairly fast. 
For beginners or someone who is recoil sensitive I'd probably recommend the 9 mm version.
Opinions vary of course.


----------



## KenW. (Feb 28, 2007)

The XD40sc is one of two Springfields I stay qualed on for work. I actually shoot it a little better than my XDM 3.8 40 compact. Dont feel undergunned at all as a detective.


----------



## Sgt Riggs (Sep 16, 2010)

I love my XD 40 Subcompact and I carry using the Galco Tuck-n-Go. Great gun.


----------



## david1990 (Jun 11, 2013)

I have the XD 40 SC and it is my EDC. Absolutley great gun


----------



## hud35500 (May 8, 2010)

I would opt for the XDM over the XD, better ergonomics and slightly smaller.


----------



## 8th SPS USAF (May 26, 2011)

I have the XDSC 9mm and my buddy has the 40. Both shoot fine. The XDM is not smaller than the XDSC. I have an XDM 3.8 c 9mm and had the XDM 3.8 c 40. My XDSC has a 3 " bbl and the XDM has 3.8 " bbl. I think the XDM is better, due to match slide and bbl, changeable back straps, higher mag capacity IMO.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

I have the XD45 Compact and the XDs - like both of them for carry.


----------



## Megalomegalodon (Jan 10, 2011)

Love mine. Shoots well. Since it's an SC make sure you don't limp wrist. It will cause u to have FTF issues.


----------



## Glockdog (Aug 1, 2014)

I use to own an XD 40sc and carried it edc for several years. I have to admit even though I moved on from it I have nothing bad to say about it. Loved it. I shot very well with it. And for being a 40 the kick or "snappiness" of it wasn't all that, IMO due to the weight of it. But it was the actual weight and the size of it that got me to venture off of it. It's heavier than basically any sc I've ever held, owned, operated etc. and for being a sc it's a bit larger than its counterparts. I eventually ended up going with the Glock 26 gen4. Very concealable, very reliable, the weight was great for me and being it was a 9mm, even easier to shoot and cheaper for the ammo. Although I love my glock now, I will say the ergos on the XD are nicer, trigger pull... I'll give the slight notch to glock. Some people don't like the palm safety on XD's. I had no issue whatsoever with it, actually liked it very much as well as the loaded chamber indicator.. Don't have one in my possession now, but I will always be an XD fan!!!


----------



## BeastMode23 (May 1, 2016)

Jonathan926 said:


> I'm looking to buy an XD .40 SC for CC. How does everybody like there XD? Any thoughts? Does anybody carry?
> Thanks


 Well I just purchased a springfield XD 40 yesterday tht came with a 12 round clip what are the best bullet for this clip


----------



## BeastMode23 (May 1, 2016)

Good afternoon sir I just recently purchased my springfield xd 40 yesterday luv it but I was wondering what are few of the best bullets for my 12 round clip also I'm getting 16 round clip for hollow tips only do u know any good brands of hollow tips


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Nice to see so many "Springer" fans. Great guns, great company. I've had no issues with any of mine either. The XDS .45 makes for a great pocket gun!


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

BeastMode23 said:


> Good afternoon sir I just recently purchased my springfield xd 40 yesterday luv it but I was wondering what are few of the best bullets for my 12 round clip also I'm getting 16 round clip for hollow tips only do u know any good brands of hollow tips


I'm partial to using Hornady Critical Duty/Critical Defense. Then there's Speer Gold Dot, Remington Golden Saber, Cor Bon etc. They're all good. Let me put it to you this way. I wouldn't want to be on the receiving end of any of them. Springfield's are good reliable guns you shouldn't have any issues using any of them. Just don't use cheap off brand ammo. Your life may one day depend on it.

No offense intended, but it's "magazine" not "clip", hollow "points" not "tips". I'm just guessing, but you sound new to all of this? If that's the case, I'd suggest taking a course. You might want to also make sure that the ammo you choose for self defense will function well with the gun you are using it in. A lot of people will go out and buy "hardball" ammo for target practice as it is cheaper than hollow points. Only to find out later that their gun doesn't function very well with hollow points. Or will only function well with certain brands or types of hollow points as the bullets have different shapes which could result in feeding problems. You might have to try a few different brands. It is imperative that you make sure that the gun will function with whatever type of ammo you choose. Obviously that means firing a few hundred rounds of that type of ammo before carrying it for self defense purposes. Once you know that the gun is reliable with that type of ammo you can then use cheaper "hardball" ammo to gain proficiency with your pistol.

"Hardball" ammo is a poor choice for self defense as it leaves a cleaner wound channel thus has less stopping power. It is also prone to over penetration, which could put others at risk as it could pass easily through it's intended target into an unintended target. Which is not a good thing.


----------



## joepolo (Mar 28, 2016)

Hi I don't have the 40 but I have the xd9c 3in. mod2, I haven't found a ammo that doesn't work in mine, shoots fine no matter what ammo I feed it. I do like this gun shoots very accurate, and being a 9 not much of a recoil either. It is on the heaver side, I do carry it when I'm in everyday cloths, but it's a little hard to carry when you have to get dressed up, that's where the sig P238 380 fills the job. I think you'll enjoy your new gun have fun with it.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

desertman said:


> Nice to see so many "Springer" fans. Great guns, great company. I've had no issues with any of mine either. The XDS .45 makes for a great pocket gun!


Nice collection desertman!


----------

